# Kalua Pua'a



## spryte (Oct 17, 2004)

Kalua Pua'a (Pig in a Pit)

3 lb Pork Butt Roast
2 C water
1/4 C liquid smoke
1/4 Kosher salt (or Hawaiian sea salt)

Put roast fat side up in a baking pan or dutch oven. Mix water and liquid smoke pour over roast and rub in. Cover roast with salt. Cover pan with a tight fitting lid or tightly sealed foil. Bake at 350 for 3.5 hours. Remove from oven. Shred meat with forks, pour liquid back into meat. We made sandwichs on Kings Hawaiian Sweet bread... Portagee bread would be really good too... or Filipino pain de sol. YUM This is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Claire (Oct 18, 2004)

Kalua pig and cabbage is also a tradition.  Just shred some cabbage and maybe an onion, and sort of stir fry it with the pork you've just made.  A real lunch time staple (with 2 scoop rice).


----------

